# A-4/TA-4 Tactical Pocket Guide



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2021)

Not sure where this goes so a Mod can move it if need be


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, I remember seeing these when I was on the Lex, we were still flying some TA-4's off of her.


----------

